# USMC Infantry Officer Service Transfer to Ranger Regt



## Tks (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m an active duty Marine infantry officer interested in a service transfer to Ranger Regt or SF. 11-years TIS and post company command. I have another 1.5 years on station at my current command. I think the USMC is headed in the right direction with an emphasis on Naval integration but I personally don’t want to deploy to Okinawa or Guam as a BN XO/CO. Two combat deployments and a deployment to Australia, so, I’ve never been on a ship and I’d like to keep it that way.

I can provide qualifications if anyone thinks that would be helpful.

 I’m first and foremost would like to know is it possible to do a service transfer at this point in my career? Is there a role for a FNG Major in Ranger Regt or SF? Thanks.


----------



## Tks (Dec 18, 2019)

Here’s a MILPER that I can’t access discussing field grade selection. If anyone has an active acct that wants to divulge any details, I’d appreciate it.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm clearly not an Army guy but I think you will have a really hard time moving over to the Army active component as a Major. You may be able to swing a slot to a National Guard SF unit. Some of my friends have done it, one a Major in the Army and the other a LCDR in the Navy. Both of them resigned their commissions to do so. One of them just finished the Q course and is still in the guard, the other one made his way from the guard to 5th Group somehow. I know a couple of Recon Marines who transferred over as well but they all did it as mid grade Captains.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 18, 2019)

x SF med said:


> Welcome, sir.  Don't let Teufel hear you say that you want to leave his beloved Corps.


Hahahaha. Life changes a lot post company command. You start to leave the tactical life you love and have several years of staff time before competing for a small number of battalion command opportunities. I get it. 

Moving over as a Major to the active component of another branch though isn't easy though unless you already possess some kind of unique qualification like cyber or are a pilot. I can't imagine the Army would want to put an officer with 12 years of being a Marine and 0 years of being a solider into a key development billet over someone already in that track. I don't think they would even let one of their own personnel jump over from the infantry to SF or the Ranger Regiment at the 04 level, nevermind someone from another branch. I think you could do it, but you would probably have to resign your commission and apply for a National Guard billet. 

Welcome aboard and Semper Fi. I wish you luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Tks (Dec 18, 2019)

Appreciate the response. I recognize I’ve probably missed my window, but just throwing a Hail Mary at this point. If I didn’t have a family, then resigning and coming back in through the Guard might be a more viable option. Thanks again


----------



## ecag (Dec 18, 2019)

Just putting this out there, an active duty Marine LT tried out to get into NG SF, he had to resign his commission in order to finalize his process of switching from USMC to Army NG. Don’t know if that information helps at all, but it’s what I’ve seen in my very limited experience with Marines switching to Army for SF opportunities.


----------



## Tks (Dec 18, 2019)

Copy, thanks


----------



## Brill (Dec 18, 2019)

Ask ‘em.

Fort Benning | 75th Ranger Regiment


----------



## Tks (Dec 18, 2019)

Copy, thanks. I did send them an email as well. Haven’t heard anything back.


----------



## Brill (Dec 18, 2019)

Tks said:


> Copy, thanks. I did send them an email as well. Haven’t heard anything back.



Give them time...holidays and all.

(not a Ranger but sitting twixt a couple)


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 18, 2019)

Have you considered going Warrant? Or do you not wish to give up the commission status?


----------



## Tks (Dec 18, 2019)

I’d prefer to maintain my commission, but interested to hear if you know of an active duty officer to warrant officer service transfer


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 18, 2019)

What is a Warrant Officer? | GoArmy.com


----------



## Tks (Dec 18, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> What is a Warrant Officer? | GoArmy.com


So, that page basically tells you what a WO is and I'm def tracking. I guess I'm more interested if it's feasible to transfer into Ranger Regt or SF while staying AD and keeping my rank. It's highly unlikely, but worth a shot to post it here.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 18, 2019)

It also says what the qualifications are and what technical warrant jobs are available. I'm not a Ranger so I'll stop here. Google is your friend, however.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 18, 2019)

There are some actual Regiment folks here. [*Not one of them, but I was an S1]  But it's important to note that should you be able to get to Regiment, most officers do not get to stay there.  Many have to return to FORSCOM to complete their KD time at various grades before they can return.


----------



## Tks (Dec 18, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> There are some actual Regiment folks here.  But it's important to note that should you be able to get to Regiment, most officers do not get to stay there.  Many have to return to FORSCOM to complete their KD time at various grades before they can return.



Copy, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 18, 2019)

There's like 10 jobs for Major's in the Regiment, and 5 of them are executive officer positions at all the different Ranger Battalions. 

That means there's 5 you could be eligible for, and as Infantry (assuming you'd cross over as that) you're relegated to like two positions of opportunity.

You haven't mentioned being Ranger Qualified, which is a very large prerequisite to being a combat leader, let alone any leader, in Regiment.

Most officers come to Regiment their first time as a senior 1st LT, and get culled as there are less and less positions the higher in rank you go, like every organization.

You're better off riding things out in the Corps, unless you're willing to resign your commission, which will give you much greater opportunity for joining the ARSOF community, no matter where you go.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 18, 2019)

Tks said:


> So, that page basically tells you what a WO is and I'm def tracking. I guess I'm more interested if it's feasible to transfer into Ranger Regt or SF while staying AD and keeping my rank. It's highly unlikely, but worth a shot to post it here.


Again, not in the Army but there is almost no chance you can transfer across services into any SOF field other than aviation as a warrant officer.


----------



## Tks (Dec 18, 2019)

Ranger Psych said:


> There's like 10 jobs for Major's in the Regiment, and 5 of them are executive officer positions at all the different Ranger Battalions.
> 
> That means there's 5 you could be eligible for, and as Infantry (assuming you'd cross over as that) you're relegated to like two positions of opportunity.
> 
> ...


This is informative, thanks.


----------



## Tks (Dec 18, 2019)

Teufel said:


> Again, not in the Army but there is almost no chance you can transfer across services into any SOF field other than aviation as a warrant officer.



Copy, I spent most of my Captain time w/ Recon and most likely missed my window to move into SOF. Just suffering from an existential crisis as I anticipate UDPs to Okinawa for the next ten years. 

Maybe one last hail mary, I am a JTAC, so, IDK if any of the SOF communities are interested in a Major filling a combat support role.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 18, 2019)

Tks said:


> Copy, I spent most of my Captain time w/ Recon and most likely missed my window to move into SOF. Just suffering from an existential crisis as I anticipate UDPs to Okinawa for the next ten years.
> 
> Maybe one last hail mary, I am a JTAC, so, IDK if any of the SOF communities are interested in a Major filling a combat support role.


Are you an 0307?


----------



## Tks (Dec 18, 2019)

Teufel said:


> Are you an 0307?


I'm not. I spent my first three years at 1st Recon on an IA w/ an adviser team and a year of that was in Afghanistan working w/ an ANA Recon Tolai. I came back and knocked out some schools and ended up breaking my foot in four places while at BRC and was med-dropped. While I was waiting to go back, the monitor sent me to SOI-W. I can always go back to BRC and back to a Bn, but that doesn't alleviate the impetus behind my desire to transfer: I'll end up in Oki or a ship for the next ten years (which I'm totally aware is the most likely COA, and that's fine). I came here on a hope and a prayer just to see if there was anything else out there.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 19, 2019)

Tks said:


> This is informative, thanks.



To expand, without experience at the platoon/company/ops levels, you getting a BN XO gig post service transfer is on par with braddy mannings post surg gooch looking scrumptious, and you'd be outclassed out the gate due to no Regt experience for any other position.  Hate to break it to ya.

I am not never was and won't be SF as I'm out, but they're a heavier equipped org in terms of officers... but again, Tab helps, selections, etc. You'll be functionally trying to walk into a BN/Regiment level gig with zero ODA time.  

Think of it this way. You're talking about the inverse of coming to the Corps as a Recon officer without having BEEN thru (and passed/selected) IOC or BRC or the other jazz required to do the gig.


----------



## Tks (Dec 19, 2019)

Ranger Psych said:


> To expand, without experience at the platoon/company/ops levels, you getting a BN XO gig post service transfer is on par with braddy mannings post surg gooch looking scrumptious, and you'd be outclassed out the gate due to no Regt experience for any other position.  Hate to break it to ya.
> 
> I am not never was and won't be SF as I'm out, but they're a heavier equipped org in terms of officers... but again, Tab helps, selections, etc. You'll be functionally trying to walk into a BN/Regiment level gig with zero ODA time.
> 
> Think of it this way. You're talking about the inverse of coming to the Corps as a Recon officer without having BEEN thru (and passed/selected) IOC or BRC or the other jazz required to do the gig.


This is a good perspective, thanks.


----------



## Tks (Dec 19, 2019)

Update: I was able to access last year's MILPER, and it's still highly unlikely, but it appears there is a modicum of a chance-

2.  This message is to inform active duty promotable Captains and Majors about the unique opportunity to attend the Field Grade Officer Ranger Assessment and Selection Process (RASP) at Fort Leavenworth, Kansas (FLKS), from 11-15 SEP 19 to compete for assignment to the 75th Ranger Regiment.


3.  The 75th Ranger Regiment will assess active duty promotable Captains and Majors who are seeking to serve in key developmental (KD) or post-KD broadening assignments.  Eligible officers must be in year groups 2006 to 2009 and available for assignment no later than August 2020.  (Officers who will graduate their respective ILE after summer of 2020 are invited to apply for this year’s selection and / or the 2020 Field Grade Selection.)  Interested officers from the following branches and career fields are invited to apply this yea


----------



## Teufel (Dec 19, 2019)

Tks said:


> Update: I was able to access last year's MILPER, and it's still highly unlikely, but it appears there is a modicum of a chance-
> 
> 2.  This message is to inform active duty promotable Captains and Majors about the unique opportunity to attend the Field Grade Officer Ranger Assessment and Selection Process (RASP) at Fort Leavenworth, Kansas (FLKS), from 11-15 SEP 19 to compete for assignment to the 75th Ranger Regiment.
> 
> ...


It’s seems like they are talking to officers already in the Army and not inter service transfers. Keep in mind it will take time to jump over and that doesn’t work in your favor. Also I suspect the Army would not waste a key billet like Opso/Xo on someone without Ranger platoon and company command experience.

What’s your real goal here? It is unrealistic to think another branch will hand you a SOF opportunity when your own will not because of your seniority. Will bring a staff officer at a Ranger Regiment scratch the itch you have? It would be a real long shot to get even that opportunity. I think ranger battalion command is impossible... which is why the Army wouldn’t likely grant you one of their KD billets there. I think your best options are to resign your commission and enlist in the Army, go recon reserves, or stick with the career you have.


----------



## digrar (Dec 19, 2019)

Teufel said:


> I think ranger battalion command is impossible...



That's the real crux of the problem, they've already narrowed down their potential COs, you're wanting to step into the draft without an earlier couple of auditions. Million to one odds for mine.


----------



## Tks (Dec 19, 2019)

Teufel said:


> It’s seems like they are talking to officers already in the Army and not inter service transfers. Keep in mind it will take time to jump over and that doesn’t work in your favor. Also I suspect the Army would not waste a key billet like Opso/Xo on someone without Ranger platoon and company command experience.
> 
> What’s your real goal here? It is unrealistic to think another branch will hand you a SOF opportunity when your own will not because of your seniority. Will bring a staff officer at a Ranger Regiment scratch the itch you have? It would be a real long shot to get even that opportunity. I think ranger battalion command is impossible... which is why the Army wouldn’t likely grant you one of their KD billets there. I think your best options are to resign your commission and enlist in the Army, go recon reserves, or stick with the career you have.


That's a fair assessment. I don't anticipate anyone to hand me anything. I'm also aware it a long-short bordering on not going to freakin' happen, but if I was easily dissuaded, then I wouldn't be where I'm at today. You hit the nail on the head with the "goal" question. The CMC's latest planning guidance provides great vision to keep the USMC relevant in the "great competitions" era and carves us out a niche within the NDS. Naval integration and what I foresee that will entail is not something I look forward to. I would rather stay operationally relevant and continue to do what I enjoy: combat deployments. My deployment as a Company Commander to Australia was ok, but if there was a way moving forward to join a unit with a greater probability of getting back into the fight, then I would attempt to be a part of that unit. I am still well-connected to the recon community and could go back, but I don't think that would alleviate the impetus behind my desire to transfer to a unit that has a higher potential for something kinetic. Resigning my commission would be the sure-fire way to get what I'm asking for, but that wouldn't be advisable based on the fact I have a wife and kids. Ultimately, there's a 99% chance I will go back to the grunts and be a Bn Co, and I'll find value and meaning in serving those Marines. So, it's all win-win to me, but I wanted to explore any potential options. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Tks (Dec 19, 2019)

digrar said:


> That's the real crux of the problem, they've already narrowed down their potential COs, you're wanting to step into the draft without an earlier couple of auditions. Million to one odds for mine.


The odds are definitely slim


----------



## Teufel (Dec 20, 2019)

Tks said:


> That's a fair assessment. I don't anticipate anyone to hand me anything. I'm also aware it a long-short bordering on not going to freakin' happen, but if I was easily dissuaded, then I wouldn't be where I'm at today. You hit the nail on the head with the "goal" question. The CMC's latest planning guidance provides great vision to keep the USMC relevant in the "great competitions" era and carves us out a niche within the NDS. Naval integration and what I foresee that will entail is not something I look forward to. I would rather stay operationally relevant and continue to do what I enjoy: combat deployments. My deployment as a Company Commander to Australia was ok, but if there was a way moving forward to join a unit with a greater probability of getting back into the fight, then I would attempt to be a part of that unit. I am still well-connected to the recon community and could go back, but I don't think that would alleviate the impetus behind my desire to transfer to a unit that has a higher potential for something kinetic. Resigning my commission would be the sure-fire way to get what I'm asking for, but that wouldn't be advisable based on the fact I have a wife and kids. Ultimately, there's a 99% chance I will go back to the grunts and be a Bn Co, and I'll find value and meaning in serving those Marines. So, it's all win-win to me, but I wanted to explore any potential options. I appreciate the input.


This is helpful. Again, your problem is seniority and a general draw down from combat operations. Yes some SOF units are still doing combat operations but this is still a platoon/team and maybe occasionally company sized fight. It's a long shot to get into another service's SOF and the length of their training pipelines would almost certainly remove you from consideration for companies command as a Major. That drops you right into the S3 shop at a battalion, group, or component and none of those billets will get you back to combat unless you are satisfied with generating slides in a combat zone.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 20, 2019)

Tks said:


> The odds are definitely slim



You're jonesing to get back in the action and I don't blame you one bit. I hope you can work something out.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 20, 2019)

Gunz said:


> You're jonesing to get back in the action and I don't blame you one bit. I hope you can work something out.


This is a major reason I took orders to a cyberspace warfare unit.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 20, 2019)

There are joint commands that exist that while difficult, take non SOF personnel to screen.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 20, 2019)

Tks said:


> The odds are definitely slim


So no I can almost 100% say there will be no regiment openings for you as is. RASP1 and RASP 2 are both solely for Army personnel. Regiment is not a jointly manned unit (unless you count the TACPs from the 17th STS). Now you could resign your commission as several enlisted dudes here have and come on over from the beginning... or you look into some “jointly manned” Army units that take all comers. I would look at Major Todd Opalski and his story. He was an enlisted Recon Marine- sniper and Ranger tab to boot, commissioned infantry and Recon Marine, and then a troop commander in a very cool unit in North Carolina. Not saying it’ll happen or is likely but it’s worth a try.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 20, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> So no I can almost 100% say there will be no regiment openings for you as is. RASP1 and RASP 2 are both solely for Army personnel. Regiment is not a jointly manned unit (unless you count the TACPs from the 17th STS). Now you could resign your commission as several enlisted dudes here have and come on over from the beginning... or you look into some “jointly manned” Army units that take all comers. I would look at Major Todd Opalski and his story. He was an enlisted Recon Marine- sniper and Ranger tab to boot, commissioned infantry and Recon Marine, and then a troop commander in a very cool unit in North Carolina. Not saying it’ll happen or is likely but it’s worth a try.


I inherited his Force Recon platoon in 2007. Great dude. He is running a veterans recovery camp in Costa Rica now.  Adventure | Yoga | Fitness | Retreat | Survival | Mindset


----------



## Teufel (Dec 21, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> So no I can almost 100% say there will be no regiment openings for you as is. RASP1 and RASP 2 are both solely for Army personnel. Regiment is not a jointly manned unit (unless you count the TACPs from the 17th STS). Now you could resign your commission as several enlisted dudes here have and come on over from the beginning... or you look into some “jointly manned” Army units that take all comers. I would look at Major Todd Opalski and his story. He was an enlisted Recon Marine- sniper and Ranger tab to boot, commissioned infantry and Recon Marine, and then a troop commander in a very cool unit in North Carolina. Not saying it’ll happen or is likely but it’s worth a try.


There actually is, or at least was, a slot for an infantry Captain or Major at the Regiment somewhere. I think in the Regimental S3. It's probably been turned into a MARSOC billet now but may be open if they can't fill it because of manning shortfalls. I knew a guy who did it as an infantry Captain. He had to go to RASP and Ranger school before joining the Regiment.


----------



## Brill (Dec 21, 2019)

Teufel said:


> There actually is, or at least was, a slot for an infantry Captain or Major at the Regiment somewhere. I think in the Regimental S3.



Not sure about Marines but there is an 18A in there.


----------

